# Sunday Sundae and Feed Sentials



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

I started giving my GSD Sunday Sundae about 2 weeks ago and his poop finally firmed up. The first time since I rescued him back in August. Also, the itching was down about 80%. 4 days ago I started giving Feed Sentials and right away I started noticing my dog scratching at his face. He does have a slight yeast smell coming from his body. I was wondering if it could be the yogurt that I'm mixing with the Sunday Sundae or if its the Feed Sentials? Is there something else non dairy that I can mix with the Sunday Sundae? For now I will stop the Feed Sentials for a few days and see if there is a difference.
Any advise please
Thanks


----------



## joshj84 (Feb 13, 2014)

bump...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Send a PM to carmspack as she is the creator of both products.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Could he be herxing?


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

I did pm Carmen, no reply yet. And I was also thinking he may just be detoxing. I have stopped the yogurt and Feed Sentials for now. He has also started with some mild eye discharge. It almost seems like an alergic reaction to something. He has been on a raw diet, mainly chicken for a few weeks. He was OK on chicken kibble, maybe its the raw chicken? The Sundae Sunday worked wonders with us poop...smaller, firm and less often.I think the Sundae also helped with the smooth transition to raw. 
I may just stop everything and try a different protein source if there is no improvement in a few days.confused:
Thanks


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I would wait to hear from carmen before making any changes yet again.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hemi07 said:


> I did pm Carmen, no reply yet. *And I was also thinking he may just be detoxing.* I have stopped the yogurt and Feed Sentials for now. He has also started with some mild eye discharge. It almost seems like an alergic reaction to something. He has been on a raw diet, mainly chicken for a few weeks. He was OK on chicken kibble, maybe its the raw chicken? The Sundae Sunday worked wonders with us poop...smaller, firm and less often.I think the Sundae also helped with the smooth transition to raw.
> I may just stop everything and try a different protein source if there is no improvement in a few days.confused:
> Thanks


Yes to the above!  Eating raw food AND getting the Whole Food products is helping with this. Eye discharge is just one sign of detoxing. When switched to a raw diet, the immune system is affected and it begins a “healing” as some people call it, or more commonly called “detoxing”, as you said. Their body tries to purge toxins. Now that you’ve changed to raw, those “toxins” have to somehow escape the body. Dogs could show upsetting signs such as drainage from the ears and/or eyes, vomiting, diarrhea, stool that will smell SO bad it would make the strongest stomach urp! Stool with strange colors, mucousey stool, discharge from the penis or vagina, bad breath, itching….even MORE than he was itching before, licking himself, and thru the skin such as open sores or making him smell like last week’s garbage that’s been rotting out in the sun! LOL

Moms


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

I will hold off on anymore changes. And thanks Moms, I was hoping that this was just the detox period. How long will this last? Since switching to raw his coat is now shiney and not dull and his poops are great. But, alot of the other things you listed are there...itching, eye discharge, slight body odor, etc. Also, he rarely drinks water now. Just a few licks a day, maybe a 1/2 cup if that. I know they need less on raw than kibble, but I'm surprised at how little he drinks.
Thanks so much


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hemi07 said:


> I will hold off on anymore changes. And thanks Moms, I was hoping that this was just the detox period. How long will this last? Since switching to raw his coat is now shiney and not dull and his poops are great. But, alot of the other things you listed are there...itching, eye discharge, slight body odor, etc. *Also, he rarely drinks water now. Just a few licks a day, maybe a 1/2 cup if that. I know they need less on raw than kibble, but I'm surprised at how little he drinks.*
> Thanks so much


Right? 
When I first started our previous dogs on raw, many years ago, they hardly drank and didn't poop for 3 days! Their bodies just absorbed the pounds of fresh meat they were eating! When they finally went on day 4, it was the size of rabbit pellets! It was nerve racking ....... but, an amazing thing to witness! I never turned back to kibble after that! If we go on vacation and raw meat is not available, I take Dehydrated Honest Kitchen with me, since it is human grade food.

Detoxing is different for each dog, so it's really hard to say. It may take one week, one month, several weeks or, for some dogs, not at all!

Good job Hemi07! Keep up the good work!
Moms


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

With being new to the raw feeding and supplements I have been a little nervous. I love this forum, it has been so informative. 
A big THANK YOU to Moms! You have made me feel alot better about this process.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Could be the chicken. Hans had those exact same symptoms with chicken, turns out he is extremely allergic to it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hemi07 said:


> With being new to the raw feeding and supplements I have been a little nervous. I love this forum, it has been so informative.
> A big THANK YOU to Moms! You have made me feel alot better about this process.



Most raw feeder's were where you are right now, once upon a time!


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, I was thinking allergic/sensitive to chicken, yogurt or supplements. Or just detoxing. I think I will continue the chicken for a bit longer with no supplements or yogurt and if he continues with symptoms then switch to a new protein. Maybe turkey or beef and see how he does then gradually reintroduce the supplements.
Thank you


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone !

It wouldn't have made any difference to the dog's reaction even if you had transitioned him to lamb or beef or any other protein outside of chicken.

I, like the others , believe that the dog is in a detox mode, a very common occurrence which may reveal with gunky eyes to diarrhea , to a complete shed of hair coat.
Feed-Sentials will provide the necessary nutrition to rebuild from inside out - whole body , and then keep it humming at best levels.

If you don't want yogurt , which is a suggestion only , then use room temperature bone broth, 
non-chlorinated water .


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks so much. I will continue Feed Sentials with broth/water room temperature. He has been on Sundae Sunday about 2 weeks now, his stools are great. Should I switch to weekly maintenance or continue daily? 
Thanks again Carmen


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

You can put the Feedsentials directly on the food......


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

I am continuing with the Feed Sentials mixed in with his food. I will mix the Sundae Sunday with broth/water room temperature weekly. Is it ok to give him Benadryl for the itching? I'm afraid he is going to cause an open area or infection from scratching so much. I can't wait till this detox thing is over. I've been so concerned that I'm not doing this raw diet/ supplements correctly. 
Thank you everyone for your comments/suggestions and support.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hemi07 said:


> I am continuing with the Feed Sentials mixed in with his food. temperatue will mix the *Sundae Sunday with br**oth/water room temperature weekly*. Is it ok to give him Benadryl for the itching? I'm afraid he is going to cause an open area or infection from scratching so much. I can't wait till this detox thing is over. I've been so concerned that I'm not doing this raw diet/ supplements correctly.
> Thank you everyone for your comments/suggestions and support.


Hi Hemi!
Why aren't you giving Sunday Sundae daily?
I've been giving it routinely to our dogs daily ever since I started them on Sunday Sundae many months ago. 

If the dog is itching that bad, I personally would give the benedryl. Quercetin could also help. It is a bio-flavonoid that has anti-inflammatory properties. They call it "Nature's Benedryl"! But start the regular Benedryl right away so that the areas do not open up with his constant scratching.

You could also bath him with an organic soap like Bronner's from a health food store. Don't use any soaps that contain Oatmeal as this is a grain and could be counter productive. Then make a rinse with 50% water and 50% Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, purchased at a health food store. Raw Organic ACV has "the Mother Tincture" in it (you can see it floating around in the bottle) which has the medicinal properties of being anti-fungal, anti-bacterial and anti-viral. After bathing and rinsing VERY well, start with the ACV rinse in small spots and rub down into fur and skin, eventually covering the whole body. Do Not rinse off. Let the dog "drip dry" so it stays on his skin.

You can also use the 50/50 ACV mix several times per day applying it to the spots that he is mainly itching on.

Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Feed-Sentials ideally should be mixed into the food or moistened -- suggestion -- omega 3 oil . Take a tablespoon of the powder put into a glass measuring cup and add water - let sit and just see how much that tablespoon expands to as it rehydrates !
Feed-Sentials has several ingredients which contribute to detox , including , stinging nettles, burdock root , dandelion greens (top of my head there are others)

Sunday Sundae does have multiple sources of quercetin.


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok. Great! I will continue with both sundae Sunday and feed Sentials daily and the ACV on his skin for itching. 
What would I do without all your help! Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I know ACV is recommended , why not take a bucket of warm water , use two cups of Borax (20 Mule team) and one cup of hydrogen peroxide solution and give the dog a sponge off . This is basically a sulfur mixture which is soothing , catches any unwanted pests and deals with any potential bacterial problem due to the dog scratching himself.

Dogs that have been less than optimal may have some mange mite disturbance (demodex) which the immune system will correct as the dog finishes detox and has established a new norm .


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

I will get the supplies tomorrow and give it a try. 
Again, thank you Carmen


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hemi has now developed a red swollen area on his stomach a little over 1/2 inch, it does not appear to be painful. It is red and warm. It is not open. What could this be?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is what is called a hot spot. GSDs are prone to these little infections.
After trying everything under the sun, I have found this to work well, and quickly.

A Simple Remedy to Treat Dog Skin Infection


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

borax and hydrogen peroxide mix are effective for this , then moisturize with coconut oil


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm following this thread just ordered my Feed-sentials, Sunday Sundae and my Sh-emp oil today. I had talked with Carmen about it in PM (thanks for taking the time Carmen) and didn't get it ordered at that time. Am going through a bout of diarrhea with my 13 lb Schipperke boy right now (has been going on for over 3 weeks) waiting for blood test results on him to come back. Feel guilty that I didn't get it ordered before although I originally started researching it to help my 1 year old Shepherd start putting on some weight. Is there a detox they go through even if your not feeding raw?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Quick question. Getting ready to re-order Sunday Sundae.........and am going to add in Feedsentials. How long does one tub last most folks (of the feedsential)


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Quick question. Getting ready to re-order Sunday Sundae.........and am going to add in Feedsentials. How long does one tub last most folks (of the feedsential)


There is approximately 60 *Heaping* Tablespoon (or a little more) per container. Everyone seems to give different amounts. I give 1/2 Tablespoon per meal.

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep..I'm giving about 1 tablespoon daily now.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I give between 2-3 teaspoons per day of Feedsentials and a jar lasts me around 4 months.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Ill ask something. We have used some antibiotics and pups still got soft poop. So ill start with supplements. Ill get this sunday sundae but do you guys think this would be sufficient it would i need msm or whey powder as well as sunday sundae


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Just the Sunday Sundae.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> Ill ask something. We have used some antibiotics and pups still got soft poop. So ill start with supplements. Ill get this sunday sundae but do you guys think this would be sufficient it would i need msm or whey powder as well as sunday sundae


Just saw this so here is an answer .
Chances are the soft stool is a side effect of the several courses of antibiotics that your dog was on.

Sunday Sundae does have MSM - highest quality , made in USA , human pharmaceutical grade.
So does the Feed-Sentials.
Whey , organic goat whey (mineral matrix) is included in both . 

You do not need to add more.


----------

